# Are you happy with Sirius?



## reb03 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm thinking of adding Sirius to my '06 530i. The dealer quoted me $700 installed. Do those of you who have the sat radio think it's worth it given the programming? Also, I've noticed the sound quality appears to be significanlty worse than that of FM or CD - why?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

If you were in the Bay Area I'd tell you that I'd install it for you... $700 is ridiculous when the parts are ~$350. I just installed mine this morning and it took me about 20 minutes start to finish. I haven't listened to it enough to comment on programming or sound quality.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

KrisL said:


> If you were in the Bay Area I'd tell you that I'd install it for you... $700 is ridiculous when the parts are ~$350. I just installed mine this morning and it took me about 20 minutes start to finish. I haven't listened to it enough to comment on programming or sound quality.


I think it's as good as any CD. also, do it yourself. BMW is very nice about running all the wires for most dealer extras. Homelink, Sirius, Alarm, ect. :thumbup:


----------



## reb03 (Sep 15, 2005)

16hr Day said:


> I think it's as good as any CD. also, do it yourself. BMW is very nice about running all the wires for most dealer extras. Homelink, Sirius, Alarm, ect. :thumbup:


You're right, my car is prewired for sat radio and I just totally forgot. I'll do it myself. Thanks to both of you for the wake up call :beerchug:


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

reb03 said:


> I'm thinking of adding Sirius to my '06 530i. The dealer quoted me $700 installed. Do those of you who have the sat radio think it's worth it given the programming? Also, I've noticed the sound quality appears to be significanlty worse than that of FM or CD - why?


The sound quality is different. I heard that I would "get used to it" and I have. It believe that it is compressed in order to be streamed from the satellite. It sounds a little echoey, but as I said, I have gotten used to it. It is nice to be able to listen and not be inundated with commercial messages.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

16hr Day said:


> I think it's as good as any CD. also, do it yourself. BMW is very nice about running all the wires for most dealer extras. Homelink, Sirius, Alarm, ect. :thumbup:


 At this point, sat radio quality isn't anything near CD quality.

I've heard both Sirius and XM, and I'm not impressed w / the sound quality.

The programming, however, is a different story!


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

I have had SIRIUS for over a year and love it. When I ride with someone without satellite radio it drives me crazy due to all commercials and few songs. Just about any kind of music you like without commercials gets a big :thumbup:


----------



## gwells67 (Jun 20, 2003)

I noticed this year's E90 version includes your 1st year of service so that's worth $150 of the price..$550 still seems high though...I would think you could save a couple of hundred putting it in yourself. For $300-$400 from circle bmw, it's a nice upgrade. 

I really never listen to FM or CDs since getting it in my car. My reccomendation would be to try it out online before investing a ton of cash..make sure you like the programming...


----------



## reb03 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. I popped my trunk to see if I could tell whether my car is prewired for sat radio and, unlike my M3 which had tags for everything it was prewired for, my '06 530i doesn't have any such tags. I've got the Premium package, Sports package and Logic 7. Is there any way to verify on my own if my car has been prewired for sat radio? If it is prewired is it a simple plug-and-play? I don't know the first thing about wiring for electronics but I'd like to save a few hundred bucks by installing it myself.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

reb03 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I popped my trunk to see if I could tell whether my car is prewired for sat radio and, unlike my M3 which had tags for everything it was prewired for, my '06 530i doesn't have any such tags. I've got the Premium package, Sports package and Logic 7. Is there any way to verify on my own if my car has been prewired for sat radio? If it is prewired is it a simple plug-and-play? I don't know the first thing about wiring for electronics but I'd like to save a few hundred bucks by installing it myself.


http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/sirius/sirius-e60.htm


----------



## reb03 (Sep 15, 2005)

KrisL said:


> http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/sirius/sirius-e60.htm


Ok thanks. Now to figure out if I have satellite prep.... Maybe I'll check the original window sticker to start.


----------



## reb03 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok sweet - my car is prewired for sat. Says so on the original window sticker anyway. So, is this a simple plug and play then in the E60? I think the car may have to be recoded to recognize the new equipment.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

reb03 said:


> Ok sweet - my car is prewired for sat. Says so on the original window sticker anyway. So, is this a simple plug and play then in the E60? I think the car may have to be recoded to recognize the new equipment.


Yep, looks like it must be recoded by the dealer (unlike my E46.. w00t!). It's probably 10 minutes worth of installation + $50 for a dealer to re-code. Definitely do it yourself - buy from Circle and they ship the BMW installation instructions along with the parts.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

I've had Sirius installed in my 2003 530i since May 2003 and I think is is a great option. Since the install, I've only listened to the other audio sources (CD/AM/FM) 5-10% of the time. Getting NYC weather and traffic reports in Montreal, Quebec is very helpful :thumbup: 

As for sound quality, I find it as good as the other audio sources. My home Sirius system sounds much better than the BMW, that's connected to a high end audio system.

Regards....JL


----------



## driverseven (Nov 26, 2005)

Keep in mind that if you pay the dealer the $700, you should be getting a year's service -- about $140 in value.

I wasn't sure whether I would like it, but I love it. Great audio quality. I'm not thrilled with the selection (only one pure jazz selection and a couple pseudo-jazz) but it sure beats AM/FM.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

driverseven said:


> Keep in mind that if you pay the dealer the $700, you should be getting a year's service -- about $140 in value.


I don't believe this is correct - the year's service comes with the parts, not with the dealer's install. You should get it regardless.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

KrisL said:


> I don't believe this is correct - the year's service comes with the parts, not with the dealer's install. You should get it regardless.


I think both of you are wrong, as I understand that ONLY Factory OEM installed Sirius radio units comes with 1 yr free subscription.

I love sirus!! the sound quality is excellent on the new Logic 7 system its UNREAL!! The programming is so damn good, I no longer listen to free radio.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

beewang said:


> I think both of you are wrong, as I understand that ONLY Factory OEM installed Sirius radio units comes with 1 yr free subscription.


Beewang, check out the Circle site:
http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/sirius/sirius-e60.htm

It says *Sirius Receiver (part number 65 12 6 948 064) includes a 1 year (12 months) subscription to Sirius Satellite Radio*.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

I bought my receiver on Ebay for $150 and the antenna from Terk on buy.com for $50. As for the subscription, when you call Sirius tell them you have a BMW and you get an additional two free months when you buy a year, so when you buy 12 months you get 15. :thumbup:


----------



## reb03 (Sep 15, 2005)

I misspoke before. The price from the dealer is $635 + tax = roughly $680. If I do it myself my dealer estimated roughly $50-$100 to recode my car to recognize the sat radio (included if they do it - of course). I also think the $680 includes a 1-year subscription so maybe $680 to have the dealer install it isn't so bad. If I order from Circle BMW it would be roughly $435 + shipping + dealer recode = roughly $550 or so. For an extra $130 I may just save myself the hassle and have the dealer do it. Thanks again for all the help and responses.


----------

